# Hearing one of our rb's might be gone



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't know of it's king or ealey, but there is some chatter that ealey has been getting rode hard by the s&c coaches.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got a text from a friend that ate dinner with some of the football players tonight and they said Ealey had been booted for skipping classes excessively. Not a real reliable source but since I see someone else has heard something similar it might hold some water.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 7, 2011)

I swear the sports talk on woody's is better than any pay site on the internets.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 7, 2011)

lol, my brothers uncle mother daddys cousin told me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2011)

The internet is so funny.  This a weird time to be living in.

I would imagine that if there is any truth to this, Caleb is the one that's gone.  But if Ealy is catching a hard time from Coach T and T Brown and he can't hack it, we are better off without him.  

If they fold under the S & C coaches, you can't depend on them in the game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> lol, my brothers uncle mother daddys cousin told me.



This one has legs.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 7, 2011)

Im sure it does but with the text post I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 7, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> lol, my brothers uncle mother daddys cousin told me.



Actually, it was my brother's uncle's mother's daddy's NEPHEW that told me!

Sure hope I am wrong, but it was interesting to get a random text and then see a post on here about it less than five minutes later.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking at the bottom of the page and seeing all the gators that came running to this thread is funny.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL. I actually hope your right if its about King and if its Ealy then o well I really don't anyone on the team if they are not willing to put in 110%.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Word is, richt suspended ealey indefinitely, at which point, he quit.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 7, 2011)

Some of the other sites are saying Ealy........


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 7, 2011)

The funny thing is I am serious. 

I remember when members started the Cam Newton thread. I swore up and down those guys were jealous and had nothing else to do. They posted that stuff MONTHS before it was reported by espn and yahoo. It is crazy what you can learn from this site when it comes to college sports in GA.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2011)

I would have thought it would have been King


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I would have thought it would have been King



Me too.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 7, 2011)

Me 3. It seemed that towards the end of the season last year that Ealey  tried to pick it up a bit but things are not always what they seem.


----------



## Horns (Feb 7, 2011)

I personally would have rather lost King, but if he wants to quit like a spoiled child, bye.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Don't know of it's king or ealey, but there is some chatter that ealey has been getting rode hard by the s&c coaches.



Good timing too.  You just got a new running back.   You shouldn't need Ealey now.  

Kick him off and make room for a better player.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 8, 2011)

I had heard King was in hot water, not Ealey.  Be nice to see a reliable report.


----------



## Gutbucket (Feb 8, 2011)

Ive been saying all year that Ealey was as lazy as he is cocky. If hes run offt by the S & C Coach then that sounds like a Coach thats doin his job to me !!


BYE !


----------



## DSGB (Feb 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If they fold under the S & C coaches, you can't depend on them in the game.



Hate to lose any players, but it's hard to argue with that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2011)

Watch Ealy resurface at Ole Miss or somewhere.  

Anybody know why he was suspended?


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Watch Ealy resurface at Ole Miss or somewhere.
> 
> Anybody know why he was suspended?



I did not know he was suspended but I read on another site it was over some kind of punishment run???


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2011)

According to rex Richt suspended him idefinitely.


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 8, 2011)

If this is the case, Mr. Crowell better learn to block very quickly.  Don't know if i can stomach watching Carlton Thomas running between the tackles.

Lace em up Ken "BOO" Malcome, your time to shine......


----------



## Grand Slam (Feb 8, 2011)

I read somwhere a couple of weeks back that Ealy was possibly going to the 'boro to be a B back. Don't know if that's true, but I'm sure he'd love it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like I was right.  Failed to do a punishment run


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6100830


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2011)

There's a bit more to this than  a punishment run.

it seems that a lot is changing in Athens and some of these guys don't like it.

Coach T is closely monitoring what they are eating.  They now have mandatory breakfast, lunch, and dinner as a team.  It's not optional.

The team eats all three meals together with those meals designed by the new team nutritionist and Coach T.

Apparently there was a whole of chicken fingers, cheese burgers, and pizza being eaten over the last several years and Tereshinski wasn't gonna have it under his watch.

Ealy didn't show up for a team meal.  That was the reason for the punishment run that he sluffed off.

I personally like this if it's true.  I'm glad they are watching what these guys put in their faces and are making them eat as a team.  The team concept has been lost at UGA since 2007.  Maybe since Greene and Pollak left.

If Ealy thinks he's above the law, good riddance.  

These coaches are serious about rooting out the non hackers and me first types.  Finally.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Looks like I was right.  Failed to do a punishment run
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6100830



get with the program, or hit the road.  the culture of the program is changing and changing quickly.  joe t is looking more and more like the right guy for the s&c program.


----------



## GMARK (Feb 8, 2011)

*Coach t*

Atta boy Coach T!!!  Get on board or get out of the way!


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 8, 2011)

When Saban got to T-town, he and his staff went to work on the players,..."adjusting some attitudes" if you will
Many players left the program...which is as it should be.
Saban got hammered in the press and on sites such as this.

Good for UGA.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> There's a bit more to this than  a punishment run.
> 
> it seems that a lot is changing in Athens and some of these guys don't like it.
> 
> ...



I love that concept as well.   As long as the policy is the same for everyone.   Not just the ones that you WANT to get rid of or that you could lose because you have a better player.

I have always said there needed to be more control over how these guys fuel themselves.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I love that concept as well.   As long as the policy is the same for everyone.   Not just the ones that you WANT to get rid of or that you could lose because you have a better player.
> 
> I have always said there needed to be more control over how these guys fuel themselves.



this policy IS the same for everyone.  do you think that we would run off our best rb on campus, with the possibility of our 2nd best back being ineligible next year? that would leave us with a 5-7 180 lber, a redshirt freshman and a true freshman.  this was a message from the top, you're either with us, or you're against us.  if you aren't buying in, find a new home.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 8, 2011)

The more I hear about coach T, the more I think he may be what this team has needed....and like lanierspots said, this type of policy has to be for everyone and I think it will be.  If not, then we'll be back to the same ole same ole.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I love that concept as well.   As long as the policy is the same for everyone.   Not just the ones that you WANT to get rid of or that you could lose because you have a better player.
> 
> I have always said there needed to be more control over how these guys fuel themselves.



I agree.  I think that message is implicit in what just happened.  Put another way, that was Richt's message to the team.  The rules are non negotiable and the same for everybody.  It doesn't matter if you are a starter and one of the most productive members of the team.

These are the rules and they are the same for everyone.  if you can't hack it, you gotta pack it.

This does my heart good.  Looks like maybe our team has fianlly left mamby pamby land.  

If Richt is serious about wanting to mold these kids into good men, he's finally going about it the right way.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> this policy IS the same for everyone.  do you think that we would run off our best rb on campus, with the possibility of our 2nd best back being ineligible next year? that would leave us with a 5-7 180 lber, a redshirt freshman and a true freshman.  this was a message from the top, you're either with us, or you're against us.  if you aren't buying in, find a new home.



I dont think it should matter what it would leave you with.   If you are going to make it a rule, then its a rule.  No matter if you have someone to back them up or if they are the best player on the team.  

The real question is, will that be the case.  A lot of people are going to look at this case as a method of cutting people who you dont need any more.  I am not telling you that I do, I am just telling you that from someone who is outside the black and red.  

Your best player breaks NCAA Rules and is suspended by the NCAA for 4 games and every is mad because Georgia needs him.  Another player misses a punishment run because he didnt eat what they told him too and his scholarship is pulled and he is kicked off the team.  Just so happens you just signed a 5* to replace him.  Just saying, look at it from the other side.  

I hope Georgia stays constant on it.  They have too much talent and too much tradition to have another year like last year.  It seems dicipline is one of the missing pieces.  
Maybe they now have that piece back in there


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont think it should matter what it would leave you with.   If you are going to make it a rule, then its a rule.  No matter if you have someone to back them up or if they are the best player on the team.
> 
> The real question is, will that be the case.  A lot of people are going to look at this case as a method of cutting people who you dont need any more.  I am not telling you that I do, I am just telling you that from someone who is outside the black and red.
> 
> ...



Ealey is the team's leading rusher, and he quit.  If what has been said is true then Richt did not pull his scolly, he made the choice to not be a part of the team.  Big difference.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont think it should matter what it would leave you with.   If you are going to make it a rule, then its a rule.  No matter if you have someone to back them up or if they are the best player on the team.
> 
> The real question is, will that be the case.  A lot of people are going to look at this case as a method of cutting people who you dont need any more.  I am not telling you that I do, I am just telling you that from someone who is outside the black and red.
> 
> ...



Lanier, who cares?

Who cares what some DeWalt or lilburnjoe type thinks about this?

There is a certain percentage of people who are gonna put a negative spin on anything that happens at UGA.  There will always be a "yeah but..." for those folks.

If people think they did this because we got Crowell, who cares?  They're stupid if they think so.  As nutty as Ealy could be, he was a pretty good back.  So getting rid of him because we signed a highly touted kid who has yet to carry the ball is foolishness.

Some people are gonna think that way no matter what.  I'll borrow a line from you Auburn folks, haters gonna hate.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope Ealey stays on ( with the right attitude), King I could care less about. One thing is FOR SURE.  Both of them don't have half a brain between them.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

I am also hearing rumors that he was arrested last night.   Anyone else hear that?

Just rumor of course but it was on twitter.   You know its solid then.  LOL


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are interested in knowing if the kid was arrested...all you have to do is call. It is public information so don't let the secretary tell you that you need to fax over a freedom of info. act document. Regardless, I included the fax for you also. 

Clarke County Sheriff's Office

325 E. Washington St. 
Suite 125
Athens, GA  30601

Phone: 706-613-3250
Fax: 706-613-3255


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont think it should matter what it would leave you with.   If you are going to make it a rule, then its a rule.  No matter if you have someone to back them up or if they are the best player on the team.
> The real question is, will that be the case.  A lot of people are going to look at this case as a method of cutting people who you dont need any more.  I am not telling you that I do, I am just telling you that from someone who is outside the black and red.
> 
> Your best player breaks NCAA Rules and is suspended by the NCAA for 4 games and every is mad because Georgia needs him.  Another player misses a punishment run because he didnt eat what they told him too and his scholarship is pulled and he is kicked off the team.  Just so happens you just signed a 5* to replace him.  Just saying, look at it from the other side.
> ...




lanier, that is exactly my point, this was a message, that regardless who you are, how important you are to the team, or what is left behind you, doesn't matter.  as i said, we could very likely be left with an undersized rb, a true freshman and rs freshman.  that speaks volumes about this.  cmr is laying down the law and showing that nobody is above it.  by suspending our top scholarship rb, this should be very clear.  and no, this isn't a way to cut dead weight, as was mentioned previously, ealey is our top back on campus.  

and about aj being suspended and uga folks being mad, of course we were mad, he was the best player on the team and not having him hurt.  what he did was pretty minor by the way, but he took his punishment and moved on.

and you are way off of ealey's scholarship being pulled.  he missed a run, had missed some other things he was supposed to be a part of and was suspended indefinitely.  at that time, he supposedly quit, which is far different than having his scholarship taken away from him.  whether or not he is allowed back on the team, remains to be seen.  it's funny that you are trying to point to the fact that since we got IC, that we are trying to run ealey off.  what would be the benefit of that?


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 8, 2011)

If he is gone and wants to head down to the Boro, it will be a home coming for him.  he grew up right down the road from there.   I guess he wants to be a big fish in a smaller pond.  You can lead the horse to water but you can not make him drink.

if what is being said is true it will be better for the team to have hime gone in the long run


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

what is going on with ealey has nothing to do with us landing ic.  ealey got arrested last year and there has been talk of him having a bad attitude.  if he can't handle the way they are trying to push him and better the team, then that's on him and he should move on.  i would rather him stay on board and get with the program, because i think he will contribute greatly, but only if he is totally committed.  competition is good and would help all the backs to to have to work to get better and earn the spot.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

says he suspended indefinitely, but not dismissed.

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2011/02/08/report-georgia-tailback-ealey-suspended/


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I do not see Jeff Monken putting up with Ealey's bull down in Statesboro.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

jeff schultz take on the ealey situation-

http://blogs.ajc.com/jeff-schultz-b...ment-aside-washaun-ealey-did-this-to-himself/


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

If Ealey is really out and King has a hard time spelling his name, if Crowell goes down, which most freshmen do at, who else do you guys have that can carry the ball?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If Ealey is really out and King has a hard time spelling his name, if Crowell goes down, which most freshmen do at, who else do you guys have that can carry the ball?



ealey is suspended, king is having academic issues, so that leaves us with carlton thomas, ken malcome and crowell.


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 8, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> ealey is suspended, king is having academic issues, so that leaves us with carlton thomas, ken malcome and crowell.



don't forget about Jenkins


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> don't forget about Jenkins



I know this is kind of a joke but we have a back like that.  Ladarious Phillips.  He is over 290 pounds. He redshirted this year due to a ankle injury.  Word it he is super fast, can dunk a basketball and do a standing back flip and land on his feet.  

He was a terror in high school.  Imagine a 295 pound running back in highschool.   

I bet he ends up as a Defensive Tackle for us but some are wanting him to run the ball on short yardage.  If he is going to play DT, thats where we need to use him


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

some film of malcome.  i like the 3rd clip.  he isn't a burner by any means, but i think he could be very effective.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 8, 2011)

Been hearing for months hes coming to GSU


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 8, 2011)

Local report.

http://onlineathens.com/stories/020811/bre_782547039.shtml


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 8, 2011)

AEKDB50 said:


> If you are interested in knowing if the kid was arrested...all you have to do is call. It is public information so don't let the secretary tell you that you need to fax over a freedom of info. act document. Regardless, I included the fax for you also.
> 
> Clarke County Sheriff's Office
> 
> ...



The jail records are on-line.  He hasn't  been arrested in the last 24 hours.


----------



## DaBigHamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Ealey reads too much of his own press clippings and King just flat out sucks.....He's on the same level as Sanks.  If Ealey's head is that big I hope Crowell takes his spot.  I heard this about Ealey from some ECI parents before he even set foot in Athens.  I hoped it would change, obviously it hasn't.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2011)

I might be wrong but it sure does sound like there is some wire working being done to try and turn this into a controversy concerning our coaches.  Funny.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Feb 8, 2011)

I may be wrong but if I was Ealey IC would have to TAKE my spot. This would just make me work harder! If he don't care enough about his team and teammates to work harder show him the door.


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 8, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> The jail records are on-line.  He hasn't  been arrested in the last 24 hours.



I was only being comical. I don't care about this kid.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 8, 2011)

I hate to hear this,I thought Eaely did pretty good with what time he did carry the ball and with the way the OL played.

but it is what it is.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

nickel back said:


> I hate to hear this,I thought Eaely did pretty good with what time he did carry the ball and with the way the OL played.
> 
> but it is what it is.....



i agree.  he has the talent, but is lacking the effort.  the effort will either be corrected, or he will be done.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

After watching some of the Malcome vid, there were some things I really liked about him:

a) Great vision.  Sees the field, and picks his lanes well.

b)Fantastic change of direction.

c)Not afraid to hit the hole at all.  Looks to be a good power back.

d)No flash & trash. Just running the rock.

e)Decent size.  The roster has him listed at 218 this past year, but an additional seven pounds isn't a stretch for 2011, and I would be willing to bet he winds up at a ripped 225 under this new S&C.  With the a new thought process being installed in Athens, Malcome could be a very, very, pleasant surprise.

As someone else mentioned, I did not see a super downfield burner, but I did see more than adequate speed.  I wasn't too sure of the competition he was facing on the vid, but it appeared to be quality GHSA opponents.  I picked out, Clarke Central, and thought I saw North Gwinett, and Tucker.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> After watching some of the Malcome vid, there were some things I really liked about him:
> 
> a) Great vision.  Sees the field, and picks his lanes well.
> 
> ...




i agree with what you said above.  he isn't going to beat anyone getting to the corner, but he has nice power and could easily be up to 225 or 230 by next year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

1-2 punch with IC would be nice. He could be a nice little diamond in the rough if he does the right things. I think IC may have better downfield speed.  Shades of Cadillac, and Brown.  Those two boys were tough runners...fun to watch.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> 1-2 punch with IC would be nice. He could be a nice little diamond in the rough if he does the right things. I think IC may have better downfield speed.  Shades of Cadillac, and Brown.  Those two boys were tough runners...fun to watch.



yeah, i think malcome could produce well for us.  malcome has power similar to brown, but not the speed.  ic is kind of a blend of the two.  he is a little stronger than caddilac, but a little less so than brown.  either way, i like the idea of playing both and using malcome to help wear down the defense, although a lot of this is going to depend on what our line is capable of doing this year.


----------



## LittleHolder (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry guys, did not catch this thread before I started the other one.  My bad Rex, I have been super busy and not online much in the past few days.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 8, 2011)

People in the know are saying Ealey is not gone, he still has a chance to earn his way back.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 8, 2011)

Stupid is as Stupid does.
Anybody remember the old  southern bacon commercial--"he'll never learn" !!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Sorry guys, did not catch this thread before I started the other one.  My bad Rex, I have been super busy and not online much in the past few days.



Let's hope the message was heard loud and clear, by the entire team.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 8, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> After watching some of the Malcome vid, there were some things I really liked about him:
> 
> a) Great vision.  Sees the field, and picks his lanes well.
> 
> ...



A power back is never a bad thing in the SEC.



rex upshaw said:


> Let's hope the message was heard loud and clear, by the entire team.



Yep. 

I'm not the biggest dawg fan on this board by far. I call it like I see it. I haven't been on the fire Richt bandwagon because I'm of the opinion that all he lacks to take the next step is to instill toughness, discipline, and physicality in his team. A team is a direct reflection of it's coach, and Richt is a laid back guy that has taken it easy on his team and that has reflected in his teams play consistantly since he got here. It's the way he thought it should be done. It's hard for a man to admit the way he has done something his entire working life is wrong. I think reality has finally forced him to see the light and I'm hoping the changes we have seen lately are evidence of that. Changing to full contact practices...being tougher discipline wise...these are all good signs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

I would imagine CTG has had some influence on CMR.  Especially concerning discipline and toughness. But that is just a guess.


----------



## kingdawg (Feb 9, 2011)

Hate to see a young man throw away an oppurtunity when so many other kids would die to have a D1 scholarship and have the potential to be a star tailback....I watched the TV show 30 for 30 on ESPN Monday night, anybody remember Marcus Dupree??? Maybe Ealey oughta call old Marcus and see how his life turned out after leaving OU.


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 9, 2011)

kingdawg said:


> Hate to see a young man throw away an oppurtunity when so many other kids would die to have a D1 scholarship and have the potential to be a star tailback....I watched the TV show 30 for 30 on ESPN Monday night, anybody remember Marcus Dupree??? Maybe Ealey oughta call old Marcus and see how his life turned out after leaving OU.



I'm to young to remember his playing days but that was a good show. That man could run with the best of them. Might be a good wake up call for Ealey. On a side note it reminded me alot about Cam Newton how the whole Marcus Dupree scandale went down.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

kingdawg said:


> Hate to see a young man throw away an oppurtunity when so many other kids would die to have a D1 scholarship and have the potential to be a star tailback....I watched the TV show 30 for 30 on ESPN Monday night, anybody remember Marcus Dupree??? Maybe Ealey oughta call old Marcus and see how his life turned out after leaving OU.



Another one he could call is Cecil Collins.  Suoer talented and super stupid.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Another one he could call is Cecil Collins.  Suoer talented and super stupid.



Dupree and Collins are perfect examples of awesome abilities  combined with very little intellect. What a couple of bone-heads. 

BTW - Collins is due to be released from prison next year I believe.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dupree and Collins are perfect examples of awesome abilities  combined with very little intellect. What a couple of bone-heads.
> 
> BTW - Collins is due to be released from prison next year I believe.



didn't cecil break in to someone's house, while wearing his own jersey?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> didn't cecil break in to someone's house, while wearing his own jersey?



I think he was stalking some chick he knew or something like that. Definitely not your brightest bulb in the box...


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

We have all done some pretty stupid things, but it does seem like _someathletes_ just don't know when they are sitting on a gold mine, but tend to dig for lead.


----------



## tell sackett (Feb 15, 2011)

Any more updates on this story?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 15, 2011)

tell sackett said:


> Any more updates on this story?



he is still on the team, but suspended from team activities.  if he continues to work on the things that are asked of him, he will be playing this fall.  if his attitude remains as it has been, he will be gone.  

i'd like to see him get things straightened out, as i expect him to be a big contributor next fall and i think the s&c program will benefit him greatly.  if he chooses to not do as he is told, i will be fine washing my hands clean of him.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel the same way Rex. 1 more chance, thats it. Its not like we don't need him. Right now he is about to fall on his own sword.


----------



## tell sackett (Feb 15, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> he is still on the team, but suspended from team activities.  if he continues to work on the things that are asked of him, he will be playing this fall.  if his attitude remains as it has been, he will be gone.
> 
> i'd like to see him get things straightened out, as i expect him to be a big contributor next fall and i think the s&c program will benefit him greatly.  if he chooses to not do as he is told, i will be fine washing my hands clean of him.


Rex,thanks for the info. I hope this kid will get his head screwed back on in the correct place and get his act together.


----------

